# Points for shopping



## boxcar479 (Aug 12, 2010)

Back a couple of months ago I made a few purchases on the AGR points for shopping from Petco, Restaraunts.com, and Wal-Mart. I have purchased from Wal-Mart.com thru AGR quite a bit, and have never had trouble with those points posting in a reasonable amount of time(3-6 weeks)after receiving merchandise.But it has been a little over 2 1/2 months now and still no points from Petco or Reastaurants.com. Restaraunts.com at the time were offering either 12 or 16 points per dollar. They sound like a good deal until you get the certificates. To redeem a $25. cert. you have to spend at least $35.(drinks,tips, and gratuities not included) I felt they misrepresented what they were offering to say the least, and they haven't posted my points yet either. I will not shop with them again if they come back to the shopping for points site in October. I've no complaints on Petco yet, they just haven't posted my points yet either. Who do you contact to receive missing shopping points, AGR or the vendor?


----------



## Acela150 (Aug 12, 2010)

I have also had trouble with it. My solution was Call AGR and ask. I couldn't find a person with the answer. I won't use it again.

Steve


----------



## amamba (Aug 12, 2010)

I didn't know you could do restaurant.com with points for shopping. I do those all the time with the 80% off coupon codes that they regularly advertise. I personally have never used points for shopping so I don't know how it is represented, but restaurant.com makes all of the terms and conditions quite clear on their website. Each restaurant sets different rules.


----------



## rrdude (Aug 13, 2010)

boxcar817 said:


> Back a couple of months ago I made a few purchases on the AGR points for shopping from Petco, Restaraunts.com, and Wal-Mart. I have purchased from Wal-Mart.com thru AGR quite a bit, and have never had trouble with those points posting in a reasonable amount of time(3-6 weeks)after receiving merchandise.But it has been a little over 2 1/2 months now and still no points from Petco or Reastaurants.com. Restaraunts.com at the time were offering either 12 or 16 points per dollar. They sound like a good deal until you get the certificates. To redeem a $25. cert. you have to spend at least $35.(drinks,tips, and gratuities not included) I felt they misrepresented what they were offering to say the least, and they haven't posted my points yet either. I will not shop with them again if they come back to the shopping for points site in October. I've no complaints on Petco yet, they just haven't posted my points yet either. Who do you contact to receive missing shopping points, AGR or the vendor?


Sometimes you have to be persistent, VERY PERSISTENT, to get partner points posted. The VERY FIRST THING I DO, is take a SCREEN SHOT of the purchase when I make it on the web, it typically will show the url, and the Amtrak referral code in the address bar. Then save your email confirmations from the partner, you will need them to forward to AGR in a points dispute. And a good rule of thumb is to NEVER use the BACK button, or leave the partners web page in any way, otherwise your referral code may get lost.

It took me 11 months to get the 1500 Barclay Wine points, and countless, countless emails and phone calls to AGR.

It took several months to get my Border's Books points posted, and I still don't think they have posted my purchase from OverStock.com, so I will keep after them...........It's a battle.

Document EVERY conversation with AGR, (just open an email to yourself, and save it as DRAFT each time) WHO you talked to, WHAT they said, the TIME and DATE. Then I follow that up with an email to AGR. (they just send an automated response tho)


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Aug 14, 2010)

I've given up on the whole web points shopping nonsense. There is no way to tell if you're going to get credit and no way to fix whatever gets broken. Yeah, I guess you could spend months fighting it out over a few points, but why? Better to just ignore those sites rather than play a fixed game on foreign turf.


----------



## rrdude (Aug 16, 2010)

Well, I can add a POSITIVE note here regarding a shopping partner, In July I ordered flowers from 800-Flowers, and a couple of days ago the 700 (500 base, 200 bonus) points posted.

Never seen it THAT fast before.

On the flip side, Budget geeked me out out 500 bonus points.............


----------



## Freckles68 (Aug 16, 2010)

rrdude said:


> Well, I can add a POSITIVE note here regarding a shopping partner, In July I ordered flowers from 800-Flowers, and a couple of days ago the 700 (500 base, 200 bonus) points posted.
> 
> Never seen it THAT fast before.
> 
> On the flip side, Budget geeked me out out 500 bonus points.............


Wait, were those 200 bonus points from the "Strength in Numbers" promotion that ended July 31st?


----------

